

Hurrah ICO flip-flops on UK cookie-consent law. - richij
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/UK-Edition-start-here/Hurrah-ICO-flip-flops-on-UK-cookie-consent-law/bc-p/4111

======
jnorthrop
I wouldn't call it a flip-flop but they have eased the requirements for
compliance.

Regarding the new guidance, the key quote which the post touches on: "Implied
consent is certainly a valid form of consent but those who seek to rely on it
should not see it as an easy way out or use the term as a euphemism for “doing
nothing" ... An example might be that the user is given a clear and
unavoidable notice that cookies will be used and on that basis decides to
click through and continue to use the site." [1]

In other words, you need more than privacy policies and browser opt-outs to
rely on implied consent.

[1] [http://www.ico.gov.uk/news/blog/2012/updated-ico-advice-
guid...](http://www.ico.gov.uk/news/blog/2012/updated-ico-advice-guidance-e-
privacy-directive-eu-cookie-law.aspx)

